# Trisomy 15?



## dan-o

Anyone had any experince of chromosome 15 trisomy? 
Found out yesterday that our most recent loss (August 1st) was a girl with trisomy 15. I've been warned I have a higher risk of other 'viable' trisomies now in any future pregnancies and am awaiting genetic reports on both myself and my hubby in case it wasn't just chance. (We've had a lot of miscarriages) 
Google not giving me much on the T15. Any info appreciated :flower:


----------



## xxsteffyxx

Didn't want to read and run, just wanted to say sorry for your loss xxx


----------



## skyesmom

it means that in the babies cells, the chromosome 15 is present in three copies instead of two. we all should have only two copies of each chromosome, one coming from mothers' egg and the other coming from fathers' sperm.

when a chromosome is present in three copies, it's called triploidy and the number 15 means that it is the chromosome 15 that has an extra copy.

what causes this are either errors in the division of the embryo at very very early stages (like 1-4 cells); but that is more rare as a case.

usually, it can either be due to an extra chromosome 15 present in your eggs or an extra chromosome 15 present in your hubby's sperm (each egg and each sperm should have only one copy of each chromosome) long before the conception occurs. This doesn't mean that ALL your eggs or ALL of his sperm have this extra chromosome - some do, some don't but you can't know that beforehand when you are trying. ie. your two living children were conceived with a healthy egg and a healthy sperm.

since you had multiple losses, the fact that they now found a T15 triploidy means that also your other losses could have been due to the same cause - meaning that it's something that's morel likely to happen also in the future pregnancies. 
Since your previous angels weren't scanned for this condition, the doctors can't really tell if this was an isolated case or it is something that was undetected so far.

the thing is, the pregnancies with trisomies of larger chromosomes (like 15) shouldn't be viable and should be arrested in very early stages, often even before the implantation occurs and you ever get your BFP. 

but in some people, due to how their eggs and sperms are made, they somehow manage to "compensate" for the extra chromosome or fail to detect its presence until the pregnancy has already progressed, and was viable - meaning viable enough to get detected, have a heartbeat and reach a certain developmental stage.

the genetic report on both your OH and you will explain you if the tendency to trisomy T15 is on your or his side - as it's either your eggs that have an extra chromosome 15, or it is his sperms that have it.

this should then give you some indication on how to proceed in future - in case they find either one of you has the tendency to trisomic gametic cells (eggs and sperms), you could try the IVF route as the embryos can then get tested beforehand for it, before being implanted. if the trisomy is on your hubby's side, if i'm not wrong, there is a possibility to go the IUI route, and select the sperms that don't contain the extra chromosome (as they have a different weight compared to those that have an extra copy - they are lighter as they carry less DNA).

if they find no tendency on both your and OH's side, then your previous losses that haven't been tested for T15 have probably been unrelated to it; yet this can't be proven for sure.

i am so sorry that you and your OH have to go through all of this, but i hope this diagnosis may shed come light at least on your conditions and give you some answers and some hopes for the future without further losses as well.

I know well that the new babies don't substitute the angels we've lost and don't heal the old wounds - people are not replaceable, nor are our angels. what i hope here is that this diagnosis and correct medical help might help you avoid the further losses and make your rainbow baby arrive safe in your arms as soon as possible.

i hope this helped, if you need to talk feel free to message me :hugs:


----------



## Katrin061275

Dear dan-o

I received today the same sad message that our Baby had Trisomy 15 ! My doctor said she never had to deal with such a case, because we're living quite remote we've to see if we get an appointment with the specialist on a telethon session if that doesn't work we've to fly down to Perth to see the doctor. So everything will take a lot longer time and I got all those questions in my head!
It was a little boy and he had a good heartbeat at the 6 week scan,
at my scan with 9+4 there was no heartbeat to detect he stopped growing with 8 weeks !
He was my 4th misscarige in the last 2 years all except of one stopped at about 8 weeks!
I got a 4 year old daughter who is healthy and happy so I wonder what has changed from having a healthy baby to that in 4 years I'm still with the same partner and did not do anything different :(

I'm very confused 

What did the results came up for your genetic tests ? 
Will you keep trying ....

Hope you're well and you got some positiv news from the doctors


----------



## dan-o

Hi Katrina, so sorry for your losses :(
We had all the testing done after the baby was tested, both genetic and recurrent miscarriage panels and everything was 100% normal. Reassuring in one way but not having answers is a little frustrating. It's looking most likely our losses are due to bad luck/chance and old eggs (I'm almost 38) 
I'm meeting with the consultnant in the 10th to discuss it further, I'll let you know what they say! 

Yes, definitely plan to carry on trying and losing until our rainbow comes along x


----------



## Katrin061275

Hi dan-o thanks for replying I did not believe I find someone to talk to who's in the same situation as I'm 
very good news that non of you are carrier of that T15 I hope that makes things less complicated to conceive a healthy baby and also to be sure that you couldn't pass it on to your 2 kids
I'm turning 39 in December so I'm an old girl as well ;)
But I've been 35 with my first daughter and can't really believe that my eggs have gone that bad in only 4 years! 

I will think of you on the 10th that you get positive news and wish you 
all the best

I'll post what news I have but I think everything will move slow


----------



## Katrin061275

Hi Dan-I how did you go on the 10th?
I got no news yet :( so still have to wait as I was expecting it

Merry Christmas to you and your family :xmas6:


----------



## dan-o

Hi hun :) how are you feeling :hugs:

Sorry I didn't update. 

My consultant said it was either random (due to age, chance and enviroment) or one of us carry a mosaic for a balanced translocation involving chromosome 15. This means only certain parts of the body have the affected chromosomes, ovaries or testes for example. It can't be tested for and she asked if it would stop me trying anyway, to which I teplied 'no' and she said case closed! Lol. 
Depending on further pregnancy outcomes this would either prove or disprove her theory. As for my body implanting non viable babies, some people just do that, there is no known reason. 

So it's just a case of wait and see. I have had two normal children amongst all the losses, so it may well just be a case of waiting for another heathy one to come along. 

As for pre-natal testing, she said there is no reason to rush in for a amnio or cvs, just to have the NT screening scan with bloods and take it from there. 

I would be interested to find out if your consultant tells you similar or different. Have you got an appointment yet? 

Hope you have a lovely christmas too xxx


----------

